# Voluntary Redundancy & Maternity Leave



## littlemo (14 Jul 2006)

Currently on Maternity leave. Company offering VR and thinking of taking it......If I take VR do I loose out on my maternity benefit payments.....when can I leave the company etc


----------



## ajapale (14 Jul 2006)

Will the company hold open the offer of VR until after your return from maternity leave?


----------



## littlemo (14 Jul 2006)

No ... there is an end date for accepting the VR Offer


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

littlemo said:
			
		

> If I take VR do I loose out on my maternity benefit payments.....when can I leave the company etc


I don't think so judging by this. Probably best to double check directly with _Welfare_. Also - crunch the numbers and to check if you would be better off with the _VR _package even if you do lose _MB_.


> *2. How do I qualify?*
> 
> To qualify for Maternity Benefit as an  		employee you must:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceepee (14 Jul 2006)

This is taken from http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw11.html#3

To qualify for Maternity Benefit, you must satisfy *one* of the following PRSI contribution conditions. You must have:

at least paid 39 PRSI* contributions in the 12-month period before the first day of your maternity leave,
*or*
at least 39 paid PRSI* contributions since first starting work *and* at least 39 paid or credited PRSI* contributions in the relevant tax year, or in the year following the relevant tax year,
*or*
at least 26 paid PRSI* contributions in the relevant tax year and at least 26 paid PRSI* contributions in the tax year before the relevant tax year.
* Only PRSI at Classes A, E and H count.

So if you take the voluntary redundancy prior to going on maternity leave, and you satisfy the PRSI contributions, you are entitled to receive the statutory maternity benefit from the state.   If your maternity leave commences in 2006, the term 'relevant tax year' refers to 2004 (see )

You do not say what your company's policy is in relation to topping up maternity benefit to match your salary - that calculation may be relevant to your decision.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

Ceepee said:
			
		

> So if you take the voluntary redundancy prior to going on maternity leave


She is already on maternity leave.


> You do not say what your company's policy is in relation to topping up maternity benefit to match your salary - that calculation may be relevant to your decision.


True!


----------



## Ceepee (14 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> She is already on maternity leave.
> 
> True!


 
Apologies!  However, the substance of the point is the same: if littlemo is already entitled to maternity benefit, then accepting the voluntary redundancy package will not remove that entitlement.


----------



## efm (14 Jul 2006)

Another point - you cannot be made redundant while on Statutory Maternity leave, even if it is a voluntary redundancy.

What I have seen happen in this case is you accept the VR while on Maternity leave but your redundancy date is some date after your maternity leave expires


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

Good point!

http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/faq.htm#faq14


----------

